# Is my Molly Pregnant??



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi! I bought my female molly from the pet store with a swollen stomach. I thought nothing of it until I got another female who's stomach was flat. So, is she pregnant??? She's a dalmatian molly. I don't know how old she is and I can't find her gravid spot because she has so many other spots! So, yeah. Here's a video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0N-USVKg0s 

Thanks for your help in advanced!! 

Peace~
Alissa


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Is your molly pregnant?

Hmmm... good question.

Is it WET?
If it is, then it's probably also pregnant.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Is your molly pregnant?
> 
> Hmmm... good question.
> 
> ...


very true and the more you keep them the more you realise it!


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

don't think she's pregnant


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

I understand that most fish are pregnant, but i'm serious. If she really is pregnant, I have to get more supplies. I don't want to be surprised.  I just want to know how far along she is so I can plan it. 

Peace~
Alissa


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

its really hard to determin how far along they are unless you have breed them before. each time they get pregnant they will have more babies and get a bigger belly so to determin it by size of the fish is hard IME most mollys dont show a gravid spot but if you get one that is lightly colored enough then its much much easier to determin how close they are. you should just plan that should could even possibly give birth in the next hour or as long as 2-3 weeks from now. and its possible that if she never feels comfortable enough she will never have birth and absorb the babies. they can hold babies for like 4 months until they fill comfortable after that they will absorb them. is there a male in the tank? if so then you might as welll get the supplies because if she happened to not be pregnant which i highly doubt then she will be pregnant very soon. i wouldn't bother with the supplies unless you want to actively save the babies and have a place for them when the get older because you will end up with a lot before to long unless you allow most to get ate.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you. I have had a guppy give birth before, but never a molly. I don't know how old she is because I bought her a few weeks ago. Thanks for the supplies information.


----------

